# sad day for 9N



## ken ohio (May 25, 2008)

Hi
I'm the new member with a new problem. After 36 years of owning a 9N with acres and acres of brushhogging on her record, my ole (1940 9N) had a sudden stroke. Normally she starts instantly (12 v) doesn't smoke, good compression, over all runs great. She died suddenly while working and refused to start. I removed the distributor and hit the starter and lo and behold the crank turns and the camshaft doesn't. Never work on Sunday but pulled the hood off and rad. and tomorrow will pull front end off and timing cover. My question is, what should I expect to find? I've rebuilt a couple engines in my life time but never had to do anything but plugs and points a few years ago to this reliable workmate. Would appreciate comments and advice from the more experienced that I know roam the cyber space in this forum. From reading the forum for some time, I liken some of the members to maybe one step above a brain surgeon when it comes to fixin things. Well thanks anyway in advance. Will keep you informed when I get the diagnosis. Ken


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

sorry to hear of your troubles ken. I know what you mean about the sadness that happens when your old pal isn't able to keep going. I am not the 9n expert that others here are but I'm sure one will chime in soon.

Good luck and let us know what you find after to open her up more. 

Andy


----------



## ken ohio (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Andy for your concern. Got the timing cover off and sure enough the cam gear was missing about a dozen teeth and thats not good. The gear is made of a fibre type of material like none I had ever seen and by the looks of the rest of the other teeth it was just wore out. Called a fellow who salvages tractors and he had a couple that would fit. He let me bring them home and mic the journals and lobes to make sure they were within tolerance and both were but one had less wear then other. Both also had a 4 bolt on gear made of aluminum alloy and one was stamped with a 9N number. He said that he had never had one with the fibre material like mine. Anybody know the story on the fibre gear it might be interesting. Cylinders look great and valves show no leakage or much wear so heres hoping we're good to go. I'll keep you posted. thanks again Ken


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Glad to hear you found a good source for parts. Sometimes those older tractor parts can be hard to locate. The cam gear makes sense given your symptoms. As I recall don't you have to line up some mark on the cam to make sure the timing is correct. Its been a long time since I did this so one of the experts here would know for sure. 

Let us know how it works out for you. 

Andy

P.S. Where in Ohio do you live? I grew up in NW Ohio myself and lived in Columbus for 14 years.


----------



## ken ohio (May 25, 2008)

Latest update on 9N. Got the cam in and inadvertantly found the crux of the problem. While lining up the timing marks between the crank gear and cam gear I discover the governor is froze. Seems when it froze up it sheared the fibre teeth off the cam gear. So will put engine back together less the governor and tackle this after putting cab and the rest of the stuff bolted on. You know Andy I've been thinkin about another tractor-newer with front loader. You don't suppose me and this ole N have been together so long that shes not taken a liken to this notion? Might have to reconsider. I'm originally from western Pa. about 20 miles south of Pgh, but now the better half and me are just about half way between Youngstown and Akron out in the country. Clean livin-clean air and clean broke with these gas prices. Ken


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Ken

You never can tell with those old tractors. I have always felt they each have their own "personalities" but whether this caused the 9N to act up we will never know. Sounds like you have married long enough to know your asking for trouble talking about a replacement around any of your gals. :dazed: 

My wife used to have lots of family in the Akron area. Real pretty country there. Too much snow but I'm just getting to old to enjoy it anymore. 

Andy


----------



## ken ohio (May 25, 2008)

I asked an old timer many years ago how old he was and his reply was "well son, I've seen a lot of snow." Well I've seen 70 years of it and like you I've seen enough. Been married 42 years to the same woman and thankful to say she's held up better than the "N". That's pretty good since I work her every day and the "N" only on occasion. course she's a little noisier than the tractor sometimes. Where bouts you callin home since leaving Ohio? We go to S. Padre Island in Texas bout every winter for a month and then spend a couple weeks in Fort Myers Beach, Fla. in Nov. :spinsmile Ken


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I live out in the country south east of Fort Wayne Indiana. So I still get the snow a couple times a year just not like you in the snow belt with that lake effect snow. I have been up there when it really starts coming down and doesn't quit until you're measuring the snow in feet. 

We normally get one decent snow storm with maybe 10 inches and then several small ones that aren't hardly worth plowing the drive. So my old Gravely only needs to get started once during the winter to run the snow blower. 

Andy


----------



## ken ohio (May 25, 2008)

We lived in Kalamazoo for 4 years (1966 to 1970) and use to drive to Nappanee, Ind. to pick up in-laws comin from Pa. on the train. Nice country.
Found out something else about the 9N that I could use some ( HELP ) with. This tractor never came with the lube line to the governor from the bottom of the oil filter rather the line from the bottom of the filter goes directly into the block about 2 inches away. I've looked at several "n's" and everyone had the lube line run from the filter to the governor only. I hate to remove the one into the block and run it to the governor but would rather T it off and run the line to both the block and the governor. I need some one that knows every nut and bolt on these machines to give me the low down ( HELP ) on just what I have and advice on running the dual lube lines. The serial no. is 9N27117 if this helps. By all indications I believe it to be one of the early-early tractors. I am still putting everything back together between working on my to-do list. I'm leaving the tear down of the governor until last or until I have the rest of tractor completely re-assembled. I hate having this junk er I mean merchandise laying around. Ken


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I can't speak for others here but I know I am not a 9N expert. Have you tried other forums? I like this one. 

yesterdays tractors 

According to their web site it looks like yours was made in 1940.

Lots of pictures too.

Andy


----------



## donmopar (Sep 27, 2008)

the fiber gear was a creation I believe to cut down on noise and to keep metal fillings from the aluminium ones as they wear out of the engine. I know that on a 1985 straight 6 300 in a ford truck it had a fiber gear as well.


----------



## jimmustangcairo (Sep 6, 2009)

do not disturb the oil line that leads from the bottom of the oil filter cannister into the side of the engine block, instead remove the 1/8" pipe plug that is on the side of the filter cannister and was intended as a cannister drain, and install a fitting in place of the plug and route the oil line from this point while hugging the front of the block to the governor, this is how the dealer installed the ford service kit to the 9n,s that were not originally equipped with the oil line to the governor.


----------

